# Czech 8 month puppy



## dpjk76 (May 16, 2013)

I have an 8 month old puppy that a bought from a rescue. She is very skittish and afraid of everybody. She warming up to me and my wife but still very scared of my adult sons. Can anyone give me some advise on how to bring he out of her shell?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Get a trainer. YOu have to be careful, this fear can turn into fear biting soon, a trainer will help you to prevent that....not too much online people can do. Dog needs to be evaluated, and have a program put together the fills it's specific needs. Plus, it's just safer to get a trainer in real life with an extremely fearful dog. You don't want to make it worse by implementing something you read wrong, or just getting plain bad advice because no one here can see the dog. There are lots of threads about fearful dogs that you can read, but ultimately you should seek a trainer.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

having a good trainer work with her along with group obedience classes will turn her into a completely different dog. agility classes are also good at confidence building. do some research and get some referrals on a trainer. the first one we just randomly picked off the internet in our area sucked and had to be fired.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When did you bring your pup home?


----------

